# suggestions on camoflaging rifle



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

This may not be the appropriate place for this thread, and if not I apoligize. If an administrator wishes to move it, I'd understand...but here it goes.

I've seen some terrific camo jobs on rifle/scope combinations and would love to try one on a gun I have. The gun is a Rem 788 in 22-250 w/Nikon scope. It's used by my boys when I take them coyote hunting/calling.

If I remember correctly, you can buy kits to do this. So I guess I'm looking at tips/suggestions on which kit to go with and anything that might be useful or make it go more smoothly in advance. The look I want would be something along the Realtree or hardwoods design, as I sit in wooded areas.

Anyway, being the perfectionist that I am, I want a great looking rifle when I'm done.

So sorry for the longwinded post, but any help is appreciated in advance. I'll shut up and just read now.


----------



## The Dak (Nov 23, 2003)

I've used a gun wrap (~$22, Kane's; I think). It's a sleeve with a zipper you just slide the gun into, but you still need to camo the barrel and scope. They are made specific to the model of gun you're shooting.

Kind of the easy road if you're looking for a project, but might be beneficial if you have more than one 788.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

ND 5 0

Check out snipercountry.com they have some good advice. I purchased a new Remington 700P in 308, and put a Leupold 4.5X14 with 30mm tube and 50 mm objective, mil dot. M1 on it. Then I went to Wally World and purchsed five colors of Krylon. Now it is desert camo. I would have liked to find paint in a can to use in my air brush, but the spray worked OK. I covered with tape, or model clay anything I didn't want paint on. Not to bad of a job for my first try.


----------

